#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Εφαρμογή ευρωκωδίκων και Ελληνικά λογισμικά

## dn102

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω όλους τούς συναδέλφούς αν είναι ενημερωμένοι σχετικά με την υποχρεωτική εφαρμογή ΕΥΡΩΚΩΔΙΚΩΝ και άν τα ελληνικά λογισμικά είναι έτοιμα σε μία τέτοια εφαρμογή.


Με εκτίμηση σε όλους τους συναδέλφους καθώς και όλες τίς εταιρίες λογισμικών

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 02:21 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 00:37 ----------

O μύθος θέλει την εφαρμογή υποχρεωτική 1-1-2013, ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν έχω καμία, ούτε επίσημη ούτε ανεπίσημη πληροφόρηση για την υποχρεωτική εφαρμογή των ευρωκωδίκων.
Ακόμα όμως δεν έχουν εκδοθεί σε ΦΕΚ τα εθνικά κείμενα εφαρμογής.

----------


## dn102

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Χάρη.Εδώ έχεις ένα δίκαιο όσο αφορά τα εθνικά προσαρτήματα.Η Κύπρος
μας φόρεσε τα γυαλιά τελικά.

----------


## Xάρης

Και οι ΕΑΚ-ΕΚΩΣ τη δουλειά τους την κάνουν και για μένα είναι καλύτεροι στο ότι επιτρέπουν να σχεδιάσεις ελαστικά.

----------


## dn102

Χάρη δέν διαφωνώ,αλλά απο τη στιγμή που θα εφαρμόσουν τούς ευρωκώδικες θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε και το πότε.Ηδη έχει δημιουργηθεί ολόκληρη ιστορία μ'αυτη τη καθυστέρηση

----------


## Xάρης

Ας μην εφαρμοστούν *ποτέ* αποκλειστικά, όσο δεν διατίθενται ΔΩΡΕΑΝ και σε εκτυπώσιμη έκδοση.

Υπενθυμίζω ότι μέχρι τώρα, όλους τους κανονισμούς τους είχαμε δωρεάν και μάλιστα η ΣΙΔΕΝΟΡ σε συνεργασία με τον ΣΠΜΕ μας τους έστελνε και σε ωραία βιβλιαράκια με σκληρό εξώφυλλο.

----------


## dn102

Ναί έχεις ένα δικιο σ'αυτο, εσύ αναβάθμιση έκανες στο στατικό σου πρόγραμμα σε ευρωκώδικες;.Αν είναι να μήν εφαρμοστούν υποχρεωτικά τότε δέν έχουμε λόγο να πληρώνουμε ποσά για αναβαθμίσεις στατικών (δεύτερο σκέλος του θέματος)

----------


## Xάρης

Μάλλον από τους πρώτους που απέκτησαν την τελευταία έκδοση του Fespa με ευρωκώδικες και με pushover ανάλυση.
Όσο όμως μου δίνεται η δυνατότητα (δεν είναι υποχρεωτική και αποκλειστική η χρήση τους), δεν χρησιμοποιώ τους ευρωκώδικες.
Έτσι, δεν έκανα απόσβεση της αγοράς μου.
Χτυπάς και το κεφάλι σου όταν η ίδια έκδοση προσφέρεται λίγους μήνες αργότερα σε χαμηλότερη τιμή.

----------


## sundance

παραμενεις στο φεσπα?

δεν κοιτας και κατα ΤΟΛ μερια...??

----------


## Xάρης

Πολλά υποσχόμενο πρόγραμμα, είναι νωρίς ακόμα για να το εξετάσω.
Αν ήμουν νέος χρήστης θα το εξέταζα σοβαρά.
Παρόλα αυτά το Fespa έχει κάποια σημαντικά πλεονεκτήματα.
Το κύριο είναι το μερίδιο της αγοράς.
Δεύτερο έρχεται η "ηλικία" του.
Τρίτον, η πολιτική της εταιρίας όσον αφορά την "υποστήριξη" και τα ετήσια συμβόλαια που απλώς δεν υπάρχουν.
Όπως βλέπεις δεν μπήκα σε καθαρά τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά. Αυτά θα έπρεπε να γίνει ολόκληρο ξεχωριστό θέμα που να κάνει σύγκριση των δύο προγραμμάτων.

----------


## dn102

Χάρη όντως είναι απο τα κάλα προγράμματα στη μελέτη Οπλισμένου Σκυροδέματος-Νομίζω Δεκέμβριο θα κυκλοφορήσει και η έκδοση ΚΑΝΕΠΕ + pushover.Είναι απο τα λίγα προγράμματα με αναλυτική τεκμηρίωση και σε επίπεδο ευρωκωδίκων.Έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί δέ και σε αρκετές παρουσιάσεις εργασιών προσομοίωσης απο το ΑΠΘ.

----------


## Xάρης

pushover υπάρχει ήδη.
Νέα έκδοση αναμένεται όπως φαίνεται από *ΕΔΩ*.
Εφόσον δεν αλλάζει το πρώτο ψηφίο της έκδοσης (το 5), καταλαβαίνω ότι κατά την πάγια τακτική της LH-Λογισμική θα είναι δωρεάν για τους κατόχους της έκδοσης 5.
Υπενθυμίζω ότι συμβόλαια συντήρησης δεν υπάρχουν. Πληρώνεις (όλα μαζί) όταν βγει καινούργια μείζονα έκδοση (αλλαγή του πρώτου ψηφίου) οπότε και κρίνεις αν θα συνεχίσεις να είσαι πελάτης της εταιρίας ή όχι.

----------


## sundance

το τιμολογιο της αναβαθμισης σε ευρωκωδικες ειναι απαραδεκτο...

----------


## dn102

@sundance 

Κάποιοι πιστεύουν οτι ζούμε στο 2000-2004, ας κάνουν όνειρα.......Οι ξένες εταιρίες έχουν κατεβάσει τίς τιμές χαμηλότερα απο τίς ελληνικές, άσε που λίγα προγράμματα έχουν ολοκληρωμένη εφαρμογή ευρωκωδίκων.Εγώ θα έλεγα στίς εταιρίες να βγάλουν τιμοκατάλογο για εκπόνηση στατικών έτσι ώστε να ξέρουμε τί θα μας χρεώσουν άν θα τούς δώσουμε να κάνουν τίς μελέτες, άν υπάρχουν πλέον.

Νομίζω πώς θα μείνουν λίγες εταιρίες πλέον στο χώρο και η φούσκα αυτή θα σκάσει.Είμαστε η μόνη χώρα που σε σχέση με τον αριθμό μηχανικών που έχουμε είμαστε Νο1 στην ευρώπη σε πωλήσεις Στατικών Προγραμμάτων.

----------


## civ

Πηρα προσφορα τις προαλλες για το fespa η οποια μου φανηκε εξωφρενικη. Οταν ειπα στον εκπροσωπο της εταιριας οτι με τοσα χρηματα μπορω να παρω το Scia μου απαντησε οτι  "το Fespa δεν εχει να ζηλεψει τιποτα". Τα σχολια δικα σας...

----------


## Xάρης

Για κοινά οικοδομικά έργα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, το Fespa και άλλα ελληνικά προγράμματα ίσως να είναι και καλύτερα του SCIA!
Γιατί;
Διότι εστιάζουν στις μελέτες οικοδομικών έργων,
έχουν πλήρη ενσωμάτωση των εθνικών κειμένων εφαρμογής των ευρωκωδίκων,
εφαρμόζουν τους ικανοτικούς ελέγους που απ' ό,τι έχω ακούσει δεν εφαρμόζουν τα SCIA κ.λπ.
Το SCIA και το όποιο SCIA μπορεί να το δίνουν τώρα σε τιμή προσφοράς, αλλά πιο το κόστος συντήρησης;
Πόσο γρήγορα θα ενσωματώνονται οι όποιες αλλαγές στα εθνικά κείμενα εφαρμογής;
Με τον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ τι γίνεται;
Τελικά, πόση σημασία έχει μια μικρή αγορά όπως η Ελλάδα για έναν ξένο πρόγραμμα που απευθύνεται στην παγκόσμια αγορά;

Στο κόστος αγοράς του Fespa αλλά και του Statics και του Fedra θα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη μας ότι δεν υπάρχει κόστος συντήρησης.

Ποια είναι αλήθεια η τιμή που σου είπαν; Είσαι νέος χρήστης ή η τιμή ήταν για αναβάθμιση; Μήπως έχει άλλο παρόμοιο λογισμικό ή μήπως είσαι νέος μηχανικός;

Πάντως, μιλώντας γενικώς, οι τιμές πρέπει να πέσουν! Δουλειές δεν υπάρχουν και οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες βάλλονται από παντού.
Ίσως να είναι καλύτερα βέβαια να είναι υψηλές οι τιμές, να μείνουμε λίγοι που θα ασχολούμαστε με στατικές μελέτες. :Γέλιο: 

Οι εταιρίες ή θα πρέπει να κλείσουν ή να συγχωνευθούν ή να γίνουν εξωστρεφείς και να απευθυνθούν στη διεθνή αγορά.
Οι ευρωκώδικες δίνουν το πάτημα.

----------


## dn102

1.Συμφωνώ στο κομμάτι τών απλών οικοδομικών
2.Διαφωνω στίς δυνατότητες. Το SCIA έχει δυνατότητες που το ΦΕΣΠΑ για να τίς φτάσει θα ζητήσει άλλα 3500 ευρώ για αναβάθμιση σε νέα έκδοση.
3.Το ΦΕΣΠΑ είναι απο τα λίγα προγράμματα με σχεδόν πλήρη εφαρμογή τών κανονισμών.
4.Το SCIA συνεχίζει εκεί που σταματάει το FESPA
5.Με σχεδόν τα ίδια χρήματα μπορείς να έχεις πρόγραμμα με το οποίο θα αναβαθμίσεις το επίπεδο τών μελετών σου.
6.Χάρη θα νιώσεις μοναξιά, δέν θέλεις παρέα;  :Γέλιο: 
7.Συνεπώς επειδή to ΦΕΣΠΑ δέν ζηλεύει μπορεί να έχει σχεδόν διπλάσια τιμή απο τίς υπόλοιπες εταιρίες.
Η κάθε εταιρία κοστολογεί την αξία του προϊόντος της.Όσο το κρατάει ψηλά σε τιμή θα δίνει δουλειά και σε άλλες εταιρίες λογισμικών.Τα χρήματα που ζητάει για αναβάθμιση απο τούς πελάτες της είναι τόσο όσα να αγοράσεις καινούργιο πρόγραμμα απο κάποια άλλη.

8. To SCIA έχει το μειονέκτημα ότι τώρα μεταφράζεται στα ελληνικά όσο αφορά τα μπετά.Σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι είναι πάρα πολυ μπροστά.
Δέν έχει pushover -ΚΑΝΕΠΕ ακόμα, είναι υπο ανάπτυξη.Αν και τη τελευταία φορά που μίλησα η pushover ήταν έτοιμη.


9. Το ΡΑΦ απο την άλλη είναι ένα πάρα πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα, πολλά υποσχόμενο και σε προσιτή τιμή, ακόμα δε για νέους μηχανικούς.(έχει κάποιες ελλέιψεις ακόμα)

10. Το SCada pro είναι επίσης πολύ καλό και έχει ενσωματώσει το 2D πεπερασμένα στη βασική έκδοση, δέν έχει ΚΑΝΕΠΕ και pushover έτοιμη.

11.Το STATICS είναι μία καλή , αξιοπρεπέστατη αγορά σε πάρα πολύ καλή τιμή για απλά οικοδομικά έργα, δίνει ΔΩΡΟ το ΚΑΝΕΠΕ.

12. Χάρη συμφωνώ απόλυτα στο να κινηθούν σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκες αγορές, αλλά όπως διαπίστωσες για κάποιους υπάρχει μία "υπερβολή" στην επιλογή τής αγοράς.Τι να πώ,ο θεός είναι μεγάλος.

13.Το ΕΜΠ που το πληρώνουμε τόσα χρόνια, έπρεπε να δίνει σε όλους τούς μηχανικούς δωρεάν τίς εφαρμογές που έχει αναπτύξει.

----------


## Xάρης

Κανείς δεν μίλησε γενικά για δυνατότητες. 
Υπάρχουν όμως κάποια πράγματα, όπως ο ικανοτικός, που το Fespa, ΡΑΦ, Statics, κ.λπ. ελληνικά προγράμματα υπερτερούν του SCIA.
Το SCIA βασίζεται στο EC-Tools το οποίο δεν ξέρω σε τι ποσοστό καλύπτει τις ελληνικές απαιτήσεις και πόσο κοστίζει*.
Υπάρχουν όμως και κάποια άλλα θεματάκια πέρα από τον ικανοτικό απ' ό,τι έχω ακούσει.
Ψάξ' το. Αν ήταν τόσο πια Bon Marchι θα είχαν σβήσει από την αγορά τ' άλλα προγράμματα.

* Κόστος EC-Tools:
+1.300¤ η βασική έκδοση
+1.000¤ για τον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ

----------


## dn102

Δέν θα το αγοράσω Χάρη(!), θεματάκια έχουν όλα τα προγράμματα η ιστορία είναι να έχεις ένα εργαλείο να μπορείς να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου χωρίς δυσκολίες και τα ελληνικά προγράμματα το έχουν αυτο.Το θέμα είναι κατα πόσο τα ελληνικά προγράμματα είναι έτοιμα σε μελέτες με ευρωκώδικες τόσο σε ελληνικό όσο και σε ευρωπαίκο επίπεδο.

Δεν λέω οτι το ΦΕΣΠΑ δέν είναι καλό. ίσως είναι και το καλύτερο σε επίπεδο οικοδομικών έργων και αρκετά "ανοιχτό" στο χρήστη.

ΦΕΣΠΑ τιμές:

Για αναβάθμιση σε ευρωκώδικες => 3500 ευρώ + φπα (τουλάχιστον τόσο πλήρωσαν γνωστοί μου)

Νέα αγορά (Μπετα +Μεταλλικές +pushover -ΚΑΝΕΠΕ) => 5800 + φπα

Δέν είναι και λίγα(!) 2,430,839,16 ΔΡΧ

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν προτρέπω κανέναν να αγοράσει οτιδήποτε. Ο καθένας κάνει την έρευνα αγοράς του και αποφασίζει για τον εαυτόν του.

Θεματάκια δεν είναι η μη κάλυψη των ικανοτικών ελέγχων όταν αυτοί είναι υποχρεωτικοί σε κάθε περίπτωση από τους Ευρωκώδικες.
Όπως είπα όμως αυτό καλύπτεται από το EC-Tools. Άρα, όποιος εξετάζει αγορά του SCIA για κατασκευές από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, πρέπει να αγοράσει και το EC-Tools και να συνυπολογίσει το κόστος αυτού. Να εξετάσει δε, το τι ακριβώς κάνει και δεν κάνει. 
Το καλύτερο είναι να ζητήσει μια δοκιμαστική έκδοση SCIA+EC-Tools, προκειμένου να μην αγοράσει γουρούνι στο σακί.
Δοκιμαστικές εκδόσεις για κάθε λύση που θα εξετάσει αν αγοράσει.

Η αναβάθμιση του Fespa μαζί με την pushover μου κόστισε 2.200+ΦΠΑ πολύ καιρό πριν όταν οι τιμές ήταν πιο ανεβασμένες.

Το SCIA με όλα τα modules για σκυρόδεμα και μέταλλο θα πρέπει να βγαίνει κανέναν 20άρι χιλιάρικα. Τόσο μου είχαν πει πριν από χρόνια, χωρίς να περιλαμβάνεται το EC-Tools. Υπόψη ότι υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά modules. 
Το κόστος συντήρησης επίσης είναι πόσο; Το 1/4 του κόστους αγοράς ή λίγο είπα;
Αν πάρεις επίσημες προσφορές πες μας και εμάς.

----------


## dn102

> Αν πάρεις επίσημες προσφορές πες μας και εμάς.


H προσφορά για το SCIA είναι στα 5980 + ΦΠΑ για τη professional 

H προσφορά που πήρα για το FESPA είναι 5800 + ΦΠΑ ( έκπτωση 35%) για Ω.Σ -Μεταλλικές - Pushover -ΚΑΝΕΠΕ.

Η αναβάθμιση σε συνάδελφο φίλο μου για ευρωκώδικες - pushover και ΚΑΝΕΠΕ στο FESPA ήταν 3500 +ΦΠΑ ( πρίν απο 2 μήνες)- Τιμολόγιο δέν είδα οπότε το λέω με επιφύλαξη(!)

Της π - systems το ανέλυσα σε αντίστοιχο θέμα.

Δέν θέλω να γράψω άλλες τιμές γιατί σίγουρα αυτές που μου έδωσαν θα είναι σίγουρα μεγαλύτερες απο άλλους συναδέλφους και θα γελάτε(!)

Πάντως δοκίμασα να πάρω το FESPA απο άλλο συνάδελφο που το πουλάει και η εταιρία δέν ήταν θετική στην μεταβίβαση.....αυτό με ενόχλησε μπορώ να πώ, διότι το κόστος ήταν αρκετά χαμηλότερο και ο συνάδελφος δέν το χρησιμοποιεί .

Σίγουρα δέν θα αγοράσω κάτι ακόμα και άν μου έρθει δουλειά σε ΚΑΝΕΠΕ θα χρησιμοποιήσω πρόγραμμα συναδέλφου για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου- όπως και εγώ αφήνω να χρησιμοποιούν το δικό μου άλλοι συνάδελφοι νέοι μηχανικοί για να κάνουν τη δική τους.

Για το SCIA καλά τα είπες - το SCIA είναι καλό για 2ο πρόγραμμα εάν θέλεις να προσομοιώσεις δύσκολα προβλήματα, το ίδιο βέβαια το κάνεις και στο SAP2000 η το ETABS το οποίο έχει 3600 +ΦΠΑ αλλά 800 ευρώ +ΦΠΑ Συμβόλαιο Συντήρησης.

Το FESPA έχει αυτό το καλό - ΔΕΝ έχει Σ.Σ(!)


Για να είμαι εντός θέματος:

Το Φέσπα έχει ενσωματώσει πλήρως τούς ευρωκώδικες, ΚΑΝΕΠΕ και Pushover δεν δοκίμασα.

Το STRAD επίσης έχει ενσωματώσει πλήρως τούς ευρωκώδικες και έχει αρκετές δυνατότητες ανάλυσης πέραν των απλών οικοδομικών.

Το Στερεοστάτικα περιμένει να "ερμηνεύσουν" τούς ευρωκώδικες.

Το Statics έχει ενσωματώσει τούς ευρωκώδικες ,απλά έχει ένα θέμα οτι η βασική έκδοση λύνει μόνο με "Μέθοδο οριζόντιας φόρτισης". Η δυναμική φασματική είναι εξτρά.

Το Scada Pro, έχει ενσωματώσει ευρωκώδικες - με έλλείψεις οι οποίες σύμφωνα με την εταιρία θα είναι έτοιμες αρχές Ιανουαρίου. Δέν έχει ενσωματώσει pushover -ΚΑΝΕΠΕ, τουλάχιστον δέν έχει έτοιμο πρός πώληση ακόμα.

Το ΡΑΦ ανέφερα παραπάνω.


Σε γενικές γραμμές έγινε καλή δουλειά απο τούς περισσότερους ακόμα και οι τιμές αρκετών έχουν έκπτωση έως και 50% ( τα περισσότερα)

Δηλαδή ανάμεσα απο το STRAD -FESPA, έχω να πώ ότι όλο το πακέτο του Βαδαλούκα μαζί με φέρουσα και ξύλινες κοστίζει 1000 ευρώ λιγότερο απο το βασικό τού FESPA

 Εγώ θα ταξινομούσα για αγορά με την εξής σειρά και κριτήριο (Κοστος - Απόδοση Μελέτης)

1.STRAD -Σ.Σ 200 ευρώ
2.Scada Pro - Σ.Σ 240 ευρώ
3.Statics - Δέν έχει
4.Fespa - Δέν έχει
5.RAF -μονο και μόνο γιατί δέν έχει μεταλλικές ακόμα

Αυτό που δέν ανέφερα είναι το NEXT το οποίο μου έχουν πεί ότι είναι φοβερό πρόγραμμα, απλά δέν έχω άποψη γιατί είναι το μόνο που δέν δοκίμασα

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Σ' ευχαριστούμε.
Να κάνω μια πρόταση. Όταν σας δίνουν προσφορές για προγράμματα τύπου SCIA να ζητάτε να σας τις δώσουν εγγράφως με αναλυτική αναφορά όλων των διαθέσιμων modules, το κόστος αυτών και το ποια απ' αυτά είναι μέσα στο πακέτο Basic, Proffecional ή όπως αλλιώς το ονομάζουν. Μπορείτε να βγάλετε χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα για τις δυνατότητες επέκτασης, για το συνολικό κόστος, καθώς και για το τι περιλαμβάνεται στο πακέτο X και τι όχι.
Επίσης, μην ξεχνάτε ποτέ να ζητάτε τα κόστη συντήρησης και το τι περιλαμβάνουν αυτά.
Ρωτήστε ακόμα αν πρόκειται για εποχιακή προσφορά (αυτό θα σημαίνει ότι το κόστος θα αυξηθεί απότομα στο μέλλον), αν είναι προσφορά ειδικά για την ελληνική αγορά και αν υπάρχει τεύχος εκτυπώσεων στα Ελληνικά. Το τεύχος στα Ελληνικά είναι προαπαιτούμενο σε κάθε μελέτη ιδιωτικού και δημόσιου έργου βάσει νομοθεσίας (ασχέτως αν σε πλείστες περιπτώσεις δεν εφαρμόζεται).

Τα 3.500¤ για το Fespa έχουν μέσα και τον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ. Εκεί είναι η διαφορά μας.

----------


## dn102

Νόμιζα οτι και στην αγγλική είναι δεκτό πλέον, ισχύει;

----------


## Xάρης

Από πότε; Σε ποιο ΦΕΚ δημοσιεύθηκε σχετική απόφαση;
Η αγγλική δεν είναι επίσημη γλώσσα της Ελλάδας. Όχι ακόμα. Η πρόταση της Διαμαντοπούλου (για όσους έχουν μνήμη) δεν πέρασε.
Συνεπώς, όλες οι μελέτες και τα τεύχη αυτών, ιδιωτικών και δημοσίων έργων, πρέπει να είναι στην Ελληνική.
Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τίποτα σπουδαίο για να το υλοποιήσουν οι εταιρίες λογισμικού που εισάγουν και εμπορεύονται προϊόντα χιλιάδων ευρώ.
Νομίζω ότι κάποιες το έχουν κάνει. Ελέγξτε το. Να έχετε υπόψη σας ότι όταν αγοράζετε κάποιο εισαγόμενο λογισμικό, θα έχετε κάποια χρονοκαθυστέρηση (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση), για να κυκλοφορήσει η νέα έκδοση στην Ελληνική. Αυτό το κάνουν μόνο μεγάλες εταιρίες, όπως π.χ. η Microsoft, που έχουν τμήμα υποστήριξης στην Ελλάδα/Αμερική για την ελληνική αγορά και γλώσσα.

Τους περισσότερους συναδέλφους βέβαια δεν τους πειράζει. 
Ας έχουμε όμως υπόψη μας ότι πλέον οι στατικές μελέτες δεν ελέγχονται, δεν εγκρίνονται. Ελέγχεται απλώς η πληρότητα του φακέλου που πρέπει να έχει και τη στατική μελέτη.
Άρα, όλη την ευθύνη την φέρει ο μελετητής και δεν μπορεί να ισχυριστεί, όπως παλιότερα, ότι εγκρίθηκε από την πολεοδομία.

----------


## sundance

απλα παιδες το fespa πλεον εχει ξεπεραστει σε δυνατοτητες απο το προγραμμα της ΤΟΛ.

δειτε τα χαρακτηριστικα και τις ουσιαστικες αναβαθμισεις που κανουν εκει!

μια εικονα οσο χιλιες λεξεις...



δειτε και τον τιμοκαταλογο...νεοι μηχανικοι μαλιστα οι μεχρι 10ετιας!!

----------


## dn102

Μόλις ολοκληρωθεί ο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ και η pushover, προσθέσουν και τα μεταλλικά θα είναι αρκετα ανταγωνιστικό.Κάτσε όμως μέχρι τότε να δούμε τι τιμή θα έχει.Λογικό είναι να έχει χαμηλή τιμή στα μπετά, διαφορετικά πώς θα έμπενε στην αγορά.Απο θεωρητική τεκμηρίωση είναι το καλύτερο και αρκετα εύκολο να το μάθεις.Τα κατά είναι οτι είναι κρήτη και ότι κάνεις θα είναι μέσω internet.

Πιστεύω το ΡΑΦ είναι μία πάρα πολύ καλή επιλογή, ελπίζω να ολοκληρώσει και τα μεταλλικά(!).Απο μπετά έχει αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα(!!!!)

@sundance : Αν το έχεις αγοράσει θα ήθελα να μάθω περισσότερα που δέν ειδα στη δοκιμαστική

----------


## sundance

παλι η τιμη του ειναι πολυ δελεαστικη, δεν το εχω αγορασει.

και εχει πολλα ευχρηστα και σημαντικα στοιχεια.

δες τιμες...δυσκολα τις ξεπερνας προς τα πανω

http://www.lhlogismiki.gr/files/Lh_p...st_2012_F7.pdf

δεν ηξερα οτι θα προστεθουν και μεταλλικα!!!

πολυ ενδιαφερον, μιας και τα ελληνικα προγραμματα στις μεταλλικες κατασκευες δεν μου αρεσουν...(χρηστης Instant)

----------


## Xάρης

Σε δυνατότητες δεν έχει ξεπεραστεί. Απλώς κάπου πλεονεκτεί το ένα και κάπου τ' άλλο.
Μην ξεχνάς ότι το ΡΑΦ είναι καθαρό υπολογιστικό εργαλείο ενώ το Fespa είναι και σχεδιαστικό.

Η παραπάνω δυνατότητα του ΡΑΦ, είναι ένα από τα δυνατά του σημεία.

Θα συμφωνήσω με εκείνον  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  που έγραψε:
"Εκείνο που πραγματικά ζηλεύω σε άλλα προγράμματα είναι τρία χαρακτηριστικά που ελπίζω να προστεθούν το συντομότερο:
η δυνατότητα να βλέπουμε με διαφορετικές αποχρώσεις την επάρκεια των μελών σε κάμψη/διάτμηση με διαφορετικό χρώμα στο 3DV.η δυνατότητα ελέγχου επάρκειας κατακόρυφων στοιχείων (στύλων/τοιχίων) και σε διάτμηση εκτός από κάμψη, ορίζοντας τους δικούς μας συνδετήρες.η δυνατότητα ελέγχου επάρκειας οριζόντιων στοιχείων (δοκών) σε κάμψη και σε διάτμηση, ορίζοντας τον άνω και κάτω οπλισμό α) στην αριστερή παρειά, β) στη δεξιά παρειά, γ) στο μέσο του ανοίγματος. Αυτό θα ήταν καλό να γίνεται και μέσω των πινάκων.
Τα δυο παραπάνω δεν είναι χρήσιμα μόνο σε ελέγχους επάρκειας αλλά και σε νέες κατασκευές όπου θέλουμε να έχουμε τον έλεγχο του τι οπλισμός τοποθετείται και πού."

Έως τις  20 Ιανουαρίου 2013, ο ΤΟΛ προσφέρει *έκπτωση 20%* σ' όλες τις αναγραφόμενες τιμές καταλόγου.

Το ότι είναι στην Κρήτη δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί είναι αρνητικό.
Δηλαδή, αν ήταν στην Αθήνα και εσύ στην Αθήνα, θα πήγαινες από τα γραφεία τους να λύσεις τις απορίες σου;
Πάλι στο τηλέφωνο θα μιλούσες, θα τους έστελνες αρχεία σου τα οποία θα εξέταζαν και θα σου απαντούσαν μέσω email.
Εξάλλου ο ΤΟΛ έχει αντιπρόσωπο και στη Θεσσαλονίκη (τουλάχιστον) και συνεργασία και με την Civiltech.

Όσον αφορά τις τιμές, συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι προσπαθεί να τραβήξει νέους μηχανικούς, αλλά για παλιότερους που έχουν εντρυφήσει σ' άλλα προγράμματα πρέπει να κάνει πιο δελεαστικές προσφορές.

----------


## sundance

γι αυτο εβαλα και την εικονα πιο πανω...

απλα το ραφ υπερτερει πολυ σε *ΕΠΟΠΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ*.

μακαρι να βελτιωθει και το fespa.

----------


## dn102

Μια παρατήρηση για το Fespa:

Είδα στο site τής εταιρίας πώς χρεώνει τελικά αναβάθμιση τής ίδιας σειράς ΕΔΩ

Τελικά έβαλε Σ.Σ η LHΛογισμική;

----------


## Xάρης

Όχι, δεν υπάρχουν συμβόλαια συντήρησης.
Η εξέλιξη αυτή είναι αρνητική βέβαια για τους πελάτες της LH-Λογισμική και θεωρώ και για την ίδια.
Ακριβώς γιατί ένα από τα μεγάλα πλεονεκτήματα της εταιρίας ήταν η (μέχρι στιγμής) μη χρέωση των ελασσόνων αναβαθμίσεων.
Όχι ότι είναι μεγάλο το ποσό των 100 ή 200¤ ως απόλυτο νούμερο, αλλά έχει σημασία ο συμβολισμός και η αθέτηση μιας άτυπης, μη έγγραφης συμφωνίας και πρακτικής, επιτυχημένης πιστεύω, του παρελθόντος πλέον.

Η κρίση και η διάρκεια αυτής σε συνδυασμό με την μη υποχρεωτική (αποκλειστικά) εφαρμογή των ευρωκωδίκων, έπληξε όλες τις ελληνικές εταιρίες τεχνικού λογισμικού και η LH δεν αποτελεί εξαίρεση. 
Πώς θα αποσβεστούν τα ποσά του R+D;
Πώς θα χρηματοδοτηθούν οι νέες αναβαθμίσεις και επεκτάσεις;
Μόνη διέξοδος είναι η στροφή στις εξαγωγές.
Διαφορετικά, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι και πολλές εταιρίες του χώρου θα κλείσουν ή θα μειώσουν την ποιότητα των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών υποστήριξης και σίγουρα θα πάψουν να αναπτύσσουν νέα προϊόντα χωρίς να υπάρχει χρηματοδότηση και κυρίως προοπτική.

Αποτέλεσμα;
Μια ακόμα κλαδική αγορά να παραδοθεί στους εισαγωγείς και οι ντόπιοι αντιπρόσωποι να περιοριστούν στο marketing, τις πωλήσεις, την υποστήριξη, άντε και τον μερικό εξελληνισμό (π.χ. τεύχος αποτελεσμάτων). :Λυπημένος: 
Έλληνες μηχανικοί, αξιόλογοι προγραμματιστές, θα μεταναστεύσουν στο εξωτερικό για να εργαστούν στις μεγάλες εταιρίες του χώρου.
Μήπως δεν συμβαίνει ήδη, τουλάχιστον σ' άλλους τομείς;
Πόσοι συνάδελφοι μηχανικοί δεν έχουν φύγει από την Ελλάδα και εργάζονται για άλλες χώρες και κοινωνίες;

----------

